# WoW verliert 1.3 Millionen Abos in den letzten 3 Monaten



## Nickel (9. Mai 2013)

MMO-Champion - WoW Down to 8.3 Million Subscribers

Ich hatte wegen dem Diablo3 Jahrespass (große Fehlentscheidung) bis vor kurzem ein aktives Abo aber ich habe es seit Monaten nicht genutzt und nur den Tag herbeigesehnt, an dem meine Jahresverpflichtung auslief.

Damit war ich scheinbar nicht alleine. Vor 6 Monaten hatte WoW über 10 Millionen Abos, 20% sind jetzt weg und nach Blizzards eigener (!) Aussage soll die Zahl bis Jahresende weiter sinken.


----------



## Moerli_me (9. Mai 2013)

War ja zu erwarten, dass man die Rekortzahlen icht für ewig halten kann. 
Dennoch ist zu sagen das es immernoch sehr erfolgreich ist, nicht umsonst wollen/wollten andere MMOs immer wieder WoW vom Thron stürzen. 
Das Angebot bei Spielen hat sich von der Zeit beim Release bis jetzt ja sehr stark verändert.

Habe es auch mal gespielt, sogar über einen ziemlich langen Zeitraum (3-4 Jahre, auch mal Auszeiten von Wochen/Monaten) aber irgendwann hat sich ein Schalter bei mir umgelegt und ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr. Lag wohl an der Zeitspanne die ich das Spiel schon kannte und es sich irgendwann auch wiederholt.

Bin schon gespannt ob das neue MMO an diesen Erfolg anknüpfen kann, auch wenn ich jetzt keine Zeit mehr habe (oder sie mir nehmen will) um es zu spielen.


----------



## Skatch (14. Mai 2013)

Aber selbst 5 Millionen aktive Abos wären doch noch sehr sehr viel?!


----------



## Volcom (14. Mai 2013)

Jop, zudem hat WoW genug über die Jahre abgeworfen. Es wird ja auch an einem neuen MMO gearbeitet womit man sieht, das Blizz sich nicht dauerhaft auf WoW fixieren kann und will.


----------



## Skatch (17. Mai 2013)

Soll da nach MoP eigentlich noch mehr kommen?!


----------



## schoko-keks (17. Mai 2013)

WoW wird doch nur noch ausgeschlachtet. Blizzard wird versuchen noch möglichst viele Accounts an den Kunden zu bringen und dann WoW komplett an die Wand zu fahren. Es wird seit Jahren über ein neues MMO gemunkelt, so langsam dürfte das Reif sein.

Mir persönlich kann das egal sein, ich spiele seit Cata nicht mehr. 

edit:



Skatch schrieb:


> Soll da nach MoP eigentlich noch mehr kommen?!



Da gehe ich doch stark von aus. Mit der Entwicklung haben die sicher schon angefangen und leichter gehts ja nicht mehr *allen* Spielern 50 € aus der Tasche zu ziehen.


----------



## Blitzfarn72 (24. Mai 2013)

WOW ist halt noch MMORPG König von den Abo Zahlen her. Da wird sich in den nächsten Jahren auch nicht mehr viel ändern, ich habe es selber lange gespielt und auch den Fehler mit dem Jahrespass wegen Diablo 3 gemacht und zum glück konnt ich letztens kündigen.

Aber trozdem ein tolles und fesselndes Game auch nach soviel Jahren.


----------

